# Discus storm



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

A short video I made of my discus tank as a storm passes over.


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

And some stills


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Sick video and beautiful discus! Great job!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Great video, hope to see more.


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Rick. They should look familiar!  Will post some more! Simon


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

some more stills







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

lebon said:


> Thanks Rick. They should look familiar!  Will post some more! Simon


They sure do. Great to see them doing so well.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful discus...


----------

